# Siamese/White Moggy



## SnowyGirl332 (10 mo ago)

Hello,
My Siamese and White Moggy have a litter on the way. I’m wondering what would the kittens even look like? Could they look Similar to a full Siamese or will they be white moggies?
Thank you


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

What color is your Siamese? Pics would be great.


----------



## SnowyGirl332 (10 mo ago)

He’s a blue point Siamese. I’ll try and add a pic now I’m new here still figuring it all out haha


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Click the button of a picture below beside the little camera.

Only if the white moggie carries the color point gene, will the kittens be color point. She could carry or mask it. If she doesn't, I would expect blue and white kittens, maybe some black as well.


----------

